# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Humidifiers

## The Dude

Planning to buy an external humidifying system for a couple of my enclosures, is there any specific humidifiers you can recommend? i was looking at zoo med but all the reviews look absolutely terrible. Im not looking to spend more than probably 70$ per unit and would prefer something with interval/time settings.

----------


## Grrrit

I've Seen a few people use humidfiers that you would place in your room when congested. Check youtube. Like homemade humidifiers. They involve pvc tubing and I've seen one unit fog up a few tanks well. I can't recall the vid names but that's what I found on the net. I use a zoo med and haven't had any problems with it. Although I would not have gotten it if it wasnt on sale for $45. Hope this is helpful for you.

----------


## The Dude

appreciate the reply, is that the Repti-Fogger you are using, with the small hose extension? or the Habba automatic one?

----------


## Isaac

i once found a fogger in a decoration store i bought it for 10$ or so and it works... 
and when it is broken i would just buy another one for again something like 10$.
it almost looks the same as a terrarium fogger and it does exactly the same only the price is much lower!
the price of a replacement part from exo terra is just the half of the price of a whole fogger elsewhere!
i dont know where you could find it beacouse i live in europe but i think if you keep looking you will find one!

ps. for the dutch or european people on this forum: i once found it in BLOKKER for 9,95

----------


## Grrrit

No prob. Its the repti fogger, with the hose. The house if quite handy, I just poul the house over and use it into my chameleon cage when he sheds. And that speeds it up and is a healthy one at that.

----------


## clownonfire

I also use the Repti Fogger and find it wonderful. I only use dechlorinated water to not clog the hose.

Two Exo-Terra Foggers were given to me, and those really did poorly. They quickly found a new home on Craigslist.

----------


## Grrrit

Yea the exo terra fogger had to have the exact about of water above it or it wouldn't function at 100%, and if you ran it in a cup it would eventually use up the water in it. So therefor it never worked properly. And the when placed in a terrarium the inhabitants could not come into contact with it for "health and safety" reasons. (i wonder why that would be in the directions of a product made to be in with the animals we care for and love?)

The downfall to the repti fogger is the tube collecting water. But not a huge issue. If you keep the unit underneath the end of the fog tube, the water will roll back and be re used

----------


## treefrogsrules

i bought a zoo med repti fogger for $50 at petsmart, and it works great i would deffinetly reccomend it

----------


## bshmerlie

I have a reptifogger in all my tanks and I like them.  But they are not there to replace misting.  I have mine controlled by the Zoo med Hygrotherm that way they only come on once maybe twice a day and usually for less than a minute. I use them so that I can go on a mini vacation and I don't have to have anyone frogsit. But again they should not be used to replace your regular hand misting routine.  Using distilled water in them helps them to last longer.

----------


## The Dude

exo terra: thats the ultrasonic one you are talking about right? I bought one of those about a year ago and LOVED the fog it put off, and the cool effect it gave my tanks.. but definitely a piece of ****, it quit working in about a week.. Thankfully I kept the receipt and returned it.

Hygrotherm: i was looking at those on amazon, is it worth the 70$ just for humidity control? it sounds like a really neat thing to have for my dart frogs tank but sounds like you would need a seperate one for every tank which sounds like a fairly costly investment. Also, im sure that the extended lifetime it gives the reptifogger is well worth it.. right?

On a second note, does anyone know what humidity levels Red Eyed Tree Frogs prefer?

----------


## ShadowFrogLover21

I'm new to frogs, but I found plans for a home-made humidifier that seems to be working well, as it's holding my viv at about 75-90% humidity. All it took was a water dish, an air stone, some air hose, an air pump, and a timer to make the air pump turn on and off. I have mine set to run for 15 min every hour, and it's working like a dream. I have trouble keeping my humidity up and this has really helped.

----------


## clownonfire

> exo terra: thats the ultrasonic one you are talking about right? I bought one of those about a year ago and LOVED the fog it put off, and the cool effect it gave my tanks.. but definitely a piece of ****, it quit working in about a week.. Thankfully I kept the receipt and returned it.
> 
> Hygrotherm: i was looking at those on amazon, is it worth the 70$ just for humidity control? it sounds like a really neat thing to have for my dart frogs tank but sounds like you would need a seperate one for every tank which sounds like a fairly costly investment. Also, im sure that the extended lifetime it gives the reptifogger is well worth it.. right?
> 
> On a second note, does anyone know what humidity levels Red Eyed Tree Frogs prefer?


As Cheri said, if you want to keep the humidity up for your darts, you should use a watering system, and not a humidifier. The tank needs to be wet. For your frogs and for your plants. So the Exo-Terra Monsoon (which I have and works wonders) or the Mist King would be better choices.

----------



----------


## The Dude

Thanks Eric, im going to look into those

----------


## The Dude

took a look at the Monsoon.. would it be possible to have really long hoses with that and still have functionality? (hoses like 10-15 feet long etc.) so i can have it reach all the tanks around a single room?

----------


## Molch

Hi folks, this may be a stupid question, but can a zoomed repti fogger be controlled by this timer?

----------


## Michael

A timer like that would work fine.  It allows you to set misting/fogging for seconds, mins or even hours as well as turning on and off upto 8 times per day.

----------



----------


## Molch

thanks Mike - also, does anyone know why that little timer would draw 1700 Watts? Is that the whole time (!) or only when fogging is in use? Or is that a typo on joshsfrogs website?

----------


## Grrrit

It could be rated for 1700w.

----------


## Molch

yes, that must be it! Duh, I coulda thunk of that meself, if I'd a-done some thinkn'

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Grrrit

Lol that would be one expensive timer to run 24/7/365.

----------


## guppygal

We raise poison dart frogs and most of our tanks use humidifiers from Walgreens.  We put them on a timer to run 15 minutes about 4 times a day and that's plenty to keep the plants watered and the frogs happy -

kristi

----------


## Grrrit

> We raise poison dart frogs and most of our tanks use humidifiers from Walgreens.  We put them on a timer to run 15 minutes about 4 times a day and that's plenty to keep the plants watered and the frogs happy -
> 
> kristi


Kristi, do you have any pics of how you have them set up? I'm tring to figure out how to make an efficient large scale fogger for multiple tanks.

----------


## Michael

> Kristi, do you have any pics of how you have them set up? I'm tring to figure out how to make an efficient large scale fogger for multiple tanks.


 
Check out youtube for all sorts of examples. Here is one link to get you started.

&#x202a;Alternative humidity fogger for reptile Vivariums&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## guppygal

> Kristi, do you have any pics of how you have them set up? I'm tring to figure out how to make an efficient large scale fogger for multiple tanks.


I have the humidifier pix for the 150g vivarium - let's see if we can make sense of them.  Otherwise, I think the Youtube videos would probably be more helpful.

The first pix is the back of the tank.  The black hose on the left leads from the top of the tank hood to the base where the humidifier sits(2nd pix).

The last pix shows where the humidifier enters the hood, takes a turn to avoid the center glass crosspiece, and then it goes back down behind the background.  What you can't see is that there is a long piece of pvc pipe tee''d off down and behind the cork background.  The pipe is actually several sections connected together with T's where the vertical part of the tee is inserted into a hole in the cork back ground.  We covered the holes with black screen so that the frogs wouldn't go exploring.  The T's are evenly spaced across the back of the tank, about halfway down.  I'd rather have them up higher, but I couldn't convince the hubby to move 'em up.  They still work just fine.  The bromeliads near the humidifier outlets always have water in them.  I have to spray the others -

Lost?  Yeah, me too, but that happens....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Michael

> I have the humidifier pix for the 150g vivarium - let's see if we can make sense of them. Otherwise, I think the Youtube videos would probably be more helpful.
> 
> The first pix is the back of the tank. The black hose on the left leads from the top of the tank hood to the base where the humidifier sits(2nd pix).
> 
> The last pix shows where the humidifier enters the hood, takes a turn to avoid the center glass crosspiece, and then it goes back down behind the background. What you can't see is that there is a long piece of pvc pipe tee''d off down and behind the cork background. The pipe is actually several sections connected together with T's where the vertical part of the tee is inserted into a hole in the cork back ground. We covered the holes with black screen so that the frogs wouldn't go exploring. The T's are evenly spaced across the back of the tank, about halfway down. I'd rather have them up higher, but I couldn't convince the hubby to move 'em up. They still work just fine. The bromeliads near the humidifier outlets always have water in them. I have to spray the others -
> 
> Lost? Yeah, me too, but that happens....


Lets fire that puppy up and see a video of it working!   :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

If you search YouTube for the user Guppygal, there are several videos of my tanks and some other stuff.  WARNING - THIS IS A MIXED TANK AND MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR THE WEAK OF HEART.  Otherwise, it's a great tank and has been in existence for 8 years without any issues whatsoever ~

----------

